# Grunting After Drinking



## Debi Hall (Apr 21, 2011)

Is this normal? I've noticed that Alvin (4 months) tends to grunt, cough etc after he's had a drink of water. He's very lively and healthy and doesn't seem to have a short nose or any problems in that area. My previous chi didn't seem to do it. I noticed when we collected him his mum did make the same noise when she got excited. The breeder (very reputable lady) didn't seem bothered and thought it her little quirk.. Am I just a paranoid new 'mum'. My last little boy had to be put to sleep at 11 months due to liver problems - suspected liver shunt and the rest... (looking back, he was probably the runt of the litter as he was very small and nervous. The breeder was more interested in the money than keeping her lines genetically sound...) Sorry no pics at moment. New to the site and workin on kids helping me...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Does he drink too quickly or have his nose in the water? is the bowl too big for him?maybe it's reverse sneezing ?


----------



## Debi Hall (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for ideas. Am going to monitor more carefully. Could be a combination of things... Thinking it maybe more of a cough than a grunt now! Your dogs look cute. My first boy was called Dorito and I used to call him Dottie!


----------

